# P'cola Pier 3/29



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

The spanish were on fire today. I caught and released about 30 of them with the biggest being around 4lbs. There were no cobia or kings seen today. The water was a little muddy as expected, but was clearing up.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the report.I think the pier is the best way to get nearshore reports,keep them comming.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey what did you catch the spanish on?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

wallace1 said:


> hey what did you catch the spanish on?



Hey man just some advice. I use a Gotcha lure. Silver/chrome in color with a yellow/lime green jig head. Then use 60lb flourocarbon leader or (27lb steel) will work also. Just when using the flouro just inspect it after each catch for nicks in the line because these guys have real sharp teeth. Attach it by a small swivel to your main line, no weight is needed. Then jig the Gotcha lure rapidly with action and in no time you'll have yourself a spanish mack. Just ask any bait & tackle store they will show you it. I posted a pic to help.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

wallace1 said:


> hey what did you catch the spanish on?


Every small enough jig imaginable. We threw pomp jigs, gotchas, bonita jigs, DOA's, spoons, etc.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We always killed them with bubble rigs. Cheap if you make them yourself too.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I lost about 6 pompano jigs, 1 bonita jig, and 1gotcha lure.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys. going to try to get out in the next day or 2 and catch some.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

I was out there. Those Spanish were literally everywhere. I even saw a few singles go by in the surf when I was looking for pomps, which were plentiful as well.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

One of the guys I was fishing with said they were eating baby speedos. My question is what are speedos (not the european swim suit) ?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Cigar minnow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

